# Whats the Difference in the Cree drop-in Modules or is there a Chart somewhere ??



## globalmark (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi 
I have search the forum but cannot find ?

I am very New at this - I have successfully Modded a Dive torch (just put a Cree R5 drop-in in it) - Because I read online you can do for that torch but did not understand why i used a R5 and other people use a R2 or Q5 ?
and I want to play around a bit , and have checked out Loads of Sites Deal extreme etc.

My Question - is there any side by side Chart or older forum answer or can someone explain the Differences between the Drop-in's 
eg, R5, R2, Q5, XML, Q4, P7, T6, etc, etc 
what do the letters and Numbers actually mean ?? is there any way to tell whats what ? as most seem to come with a 26.5mm reflector (but those can be changed )

Thanks Mark


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Feb 23, 2012)

globalmark said:


> Hi
> I have search the forum but cannot find ?
> 
> I am very New at this - I have successfully Modded a Dive torch (just put a Cree R5 drop-in in it) - Because I read online you can do for that torch but did not understand why i used a R5 and other people use a R2 or Q5 ?
> ...


P7 is a Seoul Semiconductor LED type.
XML, XP-E, XR-E, XP-G, etc are cree LED types. The LED size and geometry affect how it will perform in a given reflector or optic. The short version; bigger= more output at a given power, less throw in a given optic.

Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5;
R2, R3, R4, R5;
S2;
T2, T3, T4, T5, T6;
U2, are cree brightness bins. 7% brighter each step. Read up on these, they're important for DIY projects.


----------



## yazovyet (Feb 23, 2012)

a quick note about bins, the Q and R bins may follow that 7% rules but I know the T and U bins do not. The T and U bins are used (exclusivly?) for the XM-L and the R and Q for XP-G, XR-E, etc. You should look up the LED and drive rate (current) and check teh LED's data sheet before trying to figure out the difference in output between 2 moduals.


----------



## globalmark (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi Guys 
Thanks for the Fast reply - I am Not 100% sure what you mean But this is roughly what i follow -

XML, XP-E, XR-E, XP-G, etc are cree LED types - which mean they all Just have a Different size LED "Bulb" and the bigger the more Power (but throw can be Less) and the beam will be slightly different ?

Q2, Q3, Q4, Q5,R2, R3, R4, R5,S2,T2, T3, T4, T5, T6,U2 - these are called Bins and Basically the higher the Number the more Brightness (and I assume more heat build up)


Q. What does Bin mean ?? 
Q. IN regard to Drop-in modules - Can these all be sold in the same size reflector - so Basically I can use any one that fits and correct Voltage ??
Q. Is there a Side By side Chart anyone has found that has all the info together .
Q. And does anyone Know of a Link where is the Best place to read up about this Bin's and cree types etc thats simple to Understand (not to Technical) 

Thanks for all the Help so Far


----------



## ^Gurthang (Feb 24, 2012)

Drop-in; the basic design was created by SureFire years ago. The original was dubbed P60, a small incandescent bulb that would run on 2 CR123 primary cells. The basic dimensions are used today for modern LED based versions. Long & short: any P60 drop-in is supposed to fit any P60 sized flashlight body. As you've already found, there are LOTS if different emitters, voltage ranges, and modes available. BTW, read the P60 drop-in "sticky" in the LED flashlight forum, you'll find tons of useful info.


----------



## globalmark (Feb 24, 2012)

Hi 
Thanks for that Extra Info - every little Bit helps to Understand, Thanks also with the suggestion to Look at the P60 Sticky however I find this Just a List of whats available in the market today Not info on whats the difference in them (i did not know they were also called P60) so that will help with searches and Info 
Cheers Mark 

Anyone Know of a Side By side Chart anywhere with the info On would be very Helpful .


----------



## notinthedark (Feb 25, 2012)

Here is some "light" reading for ya
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?270419-Commonly-Used-LED-Emitter-Index


----------

